# Lyft will do anything to not pay streak bonus



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>>>>This company truly is scum towards the drivers.

You just started this week I take it?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes Lyft sucks, especially if you don't bend over backwards for them an question all their crap.


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Been doing it a while, this is the worst I’ve seen with their support so far, just condescending and zero care, not a surprise at all but they fought tooth and nail to not pay out the $15 I lost due refusing a possible drug run


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Headline to the Media.. Lyft supports drug abuse.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Question to you all:

OK, I guess I'm just naive....but is it TRUE that WE..._as Rideshare DRIVERS_....can be prosecuted for anything ILLEGAL that our pax may be possessing? (Drugs, Guns, knives, etc?) 

That doesn't make sense. How in the world would WE be held responsible for illegal activity our PAX are involved in? Some of my pax reek of 420 so bad, it would seem impossible that they DIDN'T have MJ on them. So again....if pulled over, and the PAX has drugs or a gun on them.....will law enforcement arrest the driver also?

If the answer to any of this is YES....then I might have to quit ASAP. :confusion:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Depends on your attitude and / or good cop. bad cop. So 🤷‍♂️

Generally speaking as a driver you are responsible for the riders and it's contents. 

Now imagine taking someone to the Capitol building with a gun that you didn't know they had. Would you be charged ? Cause ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## Barryz (May 11, 2018)

I have had many similar "conversations" with Lyft support with valid reasons for cancelling during a streak and they have NEVER made good on the bonus.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> Question to you all:
> 
> OK, I guess I'm just naive....but is it TRUE that WE..._as Rideshare DRIVERS_....can be prosecuted for anything ILLEGAL that our pax may be possessing? (Drugs, Guns, knives, etc?)
> 
> ...


I have a hard time believing you would be charged for something your rider had in their possession. Yes there are some police that may give you a hard time and possibly arrest you, I highly doubt the charges would stick. People need to stop being so afraid of the police and stand up for their rights.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Like when they ask to search your car, always say, "NO Sir, you may not."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Question to you all:
> 
> OK, I guess I'm just naive....but is it TRUE that WE..._as Rideshare DRIVERS_....can be prosecuted for anything ILLEGAL that our pax may be possessing? (Drugs, Guns, knives, etc?)





FLKeys said:


> I have a hard time believing you would be charged for something your rider had in their possession. Yes there are some police that may give you a hard time and possibly arrest you, I highly doubt the charges would stick.


Under some Omnibus Crime Bill passed in the early to mid-1980s, Law Enforcement can seize any vehicle "involved in the commission of a crime or illegal act."

During the Crack Wars of the 1980s, we had several drivers who had their cabs seized when taking passengers on a drug run. This occurred even though the passenger got out of the cab, went up the street, returned. The driver could get his cab back by going through the courts, but, it took six months, at least. When the driver finally got his paperwork and went to the impound yard, usually the car was not drivable. Parts were missing, the car was dented, glass was broken, the car was trashed, tires were flat. I know only one driver who went to fetch his car and was able to drive it off the impound yard. Even that guy had to spend several hundred dollars to get it back to drivable condition and take it through inspection. Back then, a cab had to be inspected every six months, so the inspection sticker was always dead when the driver did go to fetch it.

The driver is not supposed to be arrested, but, that did happen on occasion. Every time of which I am aware, the driver was released on Personal Recognisance and any charges were subsequently dropped. None of the drivers reported meeting Bubba. The usual result was that the passenger or dealer was arrested, the car was impounded and the driver was sent walking down the street.

Yes, Law Enforcement can seize your vehicle. Odds are that you will not be arrested, but, you might need a ride home. You will get your vehicle back, but it will cost you time, money and odds are that you will not be able to drive it when you go to fetch it.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


you made an assumption, you could not possibly expect to be paid


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Rovil (Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft) probably got $2 of the $15 he denied you.

That goes a LONG way where he is.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Support doesn't have ANY authority to decide anything that isn't specified on a template they could pull up.

Your issue definitely is NOT codified on any template they got in their support database. Complete waste of time to even engage with them. They can do nothing for you.

If you are on the third leg of a streak, and you really, really don't want that last ride but also don't want to forfeit your streak, drive AWAY from the pickup. Two things will happen:

-after a few minutes that you have put distance between you and the pick-up, the Lyft algorithm is likely to find a car that is now closer to the unwanted pickup, and swap you out. You will get a replacement ride assigned to you, and the streak stays intact.

-the party you DON'T wish to pick up figures out eventually that you are driving away from them. That will result in increasingly hostile texting and then calling. Don't respond and don't pick up. Eventually they will cancel. A customer cancel keeps your streak intact.

If you are dealing with hardcore azzhats, which is likely, since you probably have a good reason not to want to pick them up, they probably know that game and will play it with you for a while. Then you got a test of wills on your hand. But here, also, the Lyft algorithm will bail you out. In my experience, after 15 minutes or so of you STILL not having made the pick-up, the Lyft app realizes this ain't likely to happen anymore, so it cancels. Surprisingly, that generally keeps your streak intact also.

You can't do this often or you will get flagged. So use only in the worst of predicaments.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Should have drove around the corner and waited five minutes before you cancelled. You still would have lost your streak but you would have got paid for the no-show . I'm guessing if there are dispensaries in your area, it's legal? Therefore No issue transporting marijuana. It is bullshit that even if you cancel for a legit reason you lose your streak. Lyft is only encouraging us to break the law and their terms of service by having the policy set up this way


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Should have drove around the corner and waited five minutes before you cancelled. You still would have lost your streak but you would have got paid for the no-show . I'm guessing if there are dispensaries in your area, it's legal? Therefore No issue transporting marijuana. It is bullshit that even if you cancel for a legit reason you lose your streak. Lyft is only encouraging us to break the law and their terms of service by having the policy set up this way


If he had a $15 streak going, following your advice, he would've definitely lost $13 ($15 streak gone - the likely minimum cancel fee of $2 earned). 
And I doubt he would've gotten the cancel, because Lyft has gotten very good detecting once you move after arriving, so that "drive around the block" thing doesn't work anymore. To secure himself the cancel, he would've needed to stay so close to pickup for 5 minutes, that his pax probably would've found him. And what should he have done then? Roll up the window, stare straight out the windshield for 5 minutes while the dope head bashes on his hood and hurls insults at him?

No. Bad advice.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> If he had a $15 streak going, following your advice, he would've definitely lost $13 ($15 streak gone - the likely minimum cancel fee of $2 earned).
> And I doubt he would've gotten the cancel, because Lyft has gotten very good detecting once you move after arriving, so that "drive around the block" thing doesn't work anymore. To secure himself the cancel, he would've needed to stay so close to pickup for 5 minutes, that his pax probably would've found him. And what should he have done then? Roll up the window, stare straight out the windshield for 5 minutes while the dope head bashes on his hood and hurls insults at him?
> 
> No. Bad advice.


 my advice was bad? I didn't say sit there and let the guy insult him and beat on his windshield. I told him to drive around the corner. My advice, if it went the way you said, wouldn't be any different than the outcome he's dealing with now. I am confused though if he was taking the passenger to a 420 place, that tells me it's a dispensary which then tells me it's legal in his state. so what was his fear of transporting marijuana?


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

Legal in my state, yes, still illegal at the federal level. My issue is Lyft should have our backs on that and not break streaks for these situations but they are too shit of a company to do that. Support saw damn well the destination name had “420” in it and could have even googled the address to know that it’s a dispensary. Lyft made it all about saving money by not paying out the streak. Basically, “we know it’s a weed run, we know it’s federally illegal, you can get in trouble, we don’t care, we lost money because you turned this ride down, you have to do every ride no if’s-ands-or buts or no streak for you”. Pickup was in a ghetto‘ish area so any type of “no, I’m not taking you there, get another ride” in person could lead to something dangerous. In AZ dispensaries can have long lines, been stuck 15-20 min waiting a few times and the pax comes back and my car ends up smelling strongly of 420 either from smoking it or just the stuff itself in the bag. I’ve had PAX come up after those runs that ask why my car smells like 420, a false accusation waiting to happen so have to waste 10-15 min riding around with all windows open to air out car which is also wasting $$. I also want to avoid weed falling into my carpet and next time I do a trip to Mexico and cross back to the US a drug dog at the border smells something in my car and customs tear my car apart to try to find it.

I bet they do the same if you cancel for underage PAX, no car seat, no mask, message from Lyft is basically ”you cancelled the ride so no streak, we know we don’t pay you shit and the only thing that makes this worth doing it is the little extra we give here and there, but you ain’t getting that unless you take any and all rides, drugs, thugs, breaking the law and all, doesn’t matter to us if you end up in jail or dead”

Lyft is siding too much on caring only about their bottom line. Lyft‘s bonuses are not driven off loyalty and work, but more in a “gambling” manner, as every ride you get is a gamble, “take the gamble or no bonus for you, we don’t care about your livelihood or safety.”


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Should have just accepted and only completed first leg.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FrenchRidah said:


> you can get in trouble, we don't care,


Is this a new thing in Arizona? Marijuana being legal? From The way you're acting, it sounds like it is. You can't get in trouble. If it's legal how can you get in trouble? I'm from Colorado, the first state to legalize. You legally can have it in your vehicle. Now you cannot have paraphernalia and you can not smoke it in your car but you're allowed to possess it in your vehicle. You were wrong for canceling. If you cannot get paid on a streak for canceling on a minor or no car seat, what the hell makes you think you can cancel because you were scared of the ghetto?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Next time take the pax to destination and end it there. Explain in notes afterward you did so because it was a dispensary. BAM, last trip necessary is complete. Collect bonus!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have been reading this topic as well as several other topics on drug runs. I have posted to those topics about my experiences as a company official who helped drivers who ran afoul of the law on drug runs, especially during the Crack Wars of the mid to late 1980s. We, as cab drivers, wrestled with the Taxicab Commission over similar in that era, especially after the passage of one of those Omnibus Crime Bills allowed Law Enforcement to seize the drivers' cabs if the passengers rode them to do drug deals.

Even the Commissioners acknowledged the presence of the open-air drug markets and the high crime in those areas. Despite that, they refused to help us. They hid behind the idea that we could not deny a transport based on "potential" or "possible". They pointed to our not being able to deny a transport to Congress Heights just because there was higher crime there and cab drivers were a target there, while in South Spring Valley, there was no crime against cab drivers. They hid behind the same idea when we brought drivers to them who had lost their cabs to impoundment. They kept citing "potential" and "possible".

If you look at the documentation that Original Poster has provided, one thing that stands out over everything is this concept of "potential/possible". From "potential/possible", you can proceed to concepts such as "supposition". Lyft, like the Regulators, is hiding behind that idea.

Mind you, I am not siding with the politicians, regulators or companies on this. I simply explain their stance and its origin.

One thing interesting to note, though, is something from the late 1990s. In this market, from the early to late 1990s, two or three organisations of busybody do-gooders were suing taxicab and limousine companies over alleged disparities in the providing of service to certain zip codes. They saw all of these dollar signs. It took them some time to realise that the balance sheets of most taxicab and limousine companies in the District of Columbia in the 1990s were worse than that of a Colorado Short Line in the 1930s. As they were learning this, they thought that they had found some more dollar signs at Domino's Pizza.

It seems that Ol' Demon-0's was requiring the customer, in certain zip codes, to come outside and fetch his pizza while in others, the driver was schlepping similar pizzas to the door. Of course, the usual epithets flew from the mouths of the busybody do-gooders at their headquarters and to the Fourth Estate. Of course, in search of those dollar signs, they filed lawsuits. Unfortunately for the do-gooders, Demon-0's had a balance sheet that was somewhat better than either that of a 1990s D.C. cab company or a Depression Era Colorado Railroad. Ol' Demon-0's could pay for high powered lawyers. The do-gooders did win two initial victories in getting the suit certified as a Class Action (READ: everyone but the actual plaintiffs get big money). They also managed to get the judge to invoke "Burden-Shifting".

Demon-0's was not to let this pass without a fight. It brought in drivers who had been robbed in.several high crime neighbourhoods; even two who had been robbed, and one seriously hurt, in the same neighbourhood as that of the lead plaintiffs. It even brought in the records of police interrogations and open court testimony where thugs admitted that they laid in wait for delivery drivers in order to rob them. Demon-0's lawyers brought in the experts, had the statistics. The judge threw out the case. It cost Domino's Team Washington quite the penny, but, it did have the coins to spend on high powered lawyers; something that the taxicab and limousine compan ies lacked. It should be noted that in the case of the plaintiffs, against Demon-0's and the cab/limousine companies, the do-gooders provided said plaintiffs with high powered lawyers who were working "_pro bono_". although _cujus pro bono_ is a question that merits an answer.

The problem here, is that without high powered lawyers, a driver is not going to get any help from anyone if he is trying to avoid harm based on potential. If I h it Mega Millions to-night, I would not spend the money on a high powered lawyer to retrieve fifteen dollars.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lyft support don’t care what your write

recently had a guy cancel saying I wasn’t wearing a mask just so he could avoid the cancel fee. First he texts saying he’s not ready then he cancels. I contact Lyft and they respond only a violation of health safety me. They don’t even consider the fact the pax lied to avoid the fee. Ok 

I not waste any more time fighting. Next crappy Pax I get I just cancel no mask. It’s also keeps streak alive.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> my advice was bad? I didn't say sit there and let the guy insult him and beat on his windshield. I told him to drive around the corner. My advice, if it went the way you said, wouldn't be any different than the outcome he's dealing with now. I am confused though if he was taking the passenger to a 420 place, that tells me it's a dispensary which then tells me it's legal in his state. so what was his fear of transporting marijuana?


My pet peeve with these 420 pax is that they often stink up the fabric of my seats so bad, I run the risk of deactivation because the next pax thinks I've been smokin' the roach myself.

Look, I get his point. We all have our groups of pax we intensively dislike because they taught us they are trouble at some point or another.

Mine are liquor store runs.



joebo1963 said:


> Lyft support don't care what your write
> 
> recently had a guy cancel saying I wasn't wearing a mask just so he could avoid the cancel fee. First he texts saying he's not ready then he cancels. I contact Lyft and they respond only a violation of health safety me. They don't even consider the fact the pax lied to avoid the fee. Ok
> 
> I not waste any more time fighting. Next crappy Pax I get I just cancel no mask. It's also keeps streak alive.


Give as good as you got.

Good motto.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


You're too nice.

Unleash your inner Samuel L Jackson upon Rovil. It certainly works with Rohit..



















You're welcome


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@New2This is the streaking guru.










Or, you can forget the Streak Bonus and give yourself a bonus! @New2This, is this a good recommendation?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> @New2This is the streaking guru.
> 
> View attachment 554261
> 
> ...


Few things made my black heart sing like Bike Shuffling as they're looking for you like Columbus looking for the New World.



















*cue @SHalester "shocked" reaction &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

@New2This has come up with some pretty good suggestions in his short time in this business. The Bicycle Shuffle is one of my favourites. There is a Wally World up the street from where I live. I can get my exercise, entertainment and paid all in a late morning's or early afternoon's bicycle ride.

The entertainment value of the expression on their faces or unprintable expressions uttered is quite high. What makes it even funnier is that I am right next to them or at least no more than three meters from them.

They never recognise me. I have on my big black mask; not out of the ordinary in these days of COVID-19. I have on a pair of girlfriend's large sunglasses; not out of place, especially when you consider that I have hair below my shoulders and I am sitting on a heavyweight three speed. I have on my baseball cap to complete the disguise. I sit in front of the Wally World and pretend to have my nose buried in my electronic toy; not out of place here, either. Half the people in this city have their collective nose buried in an electronic toy.

It is one of the few times that I will bother to shuffle Gr*yft* as well as F*ub*a*r.* Gr*yft* gives only a paltry two-dollar-and-change payout on a no-show, but, I am going to be there, anyhow, so I might as well collect. I can do a Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r* shuffle simultaneously.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Is 420 illegal where you are? If not, why should you care? Take the ride, get your money!


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

people really fall for these bonus quest and streak scams

newsflash paying illegal wages on 2 rides so the third one pays a "bonus" isnt a bonus they stole from you the first 2 rides and then "bonused" you with your own money

same with the 15 ride streaks winners

its not a "bonus" its wage theft they literally stealing $4 minimum per ride then offering you a "bonus" of less than 2 of it to accepts all the loss leader riders smart people who can do math ignore or cancel

please just stop

in 5 years never paid attention to one
call/text to confirm its an airport drop off from couch/bed, if not thanks "see you soon" then cancel before they proboly hang up the phone per my rights lol

if airport, put my pants on and make my way to provide 5 star service

i dont work for free or illegal wages and laugh at the audacity of offering money their stealing from me as a "bonus" or "reward"
hilarious


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐


----------



## Andyi79 (Apr 10, 2020)

And Uber is Huyber that wants everyone to spend on gas guzzlers WAV or $35,000 electric only cars to get TLC plates. Good luck


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

woodurather said:


> people really fall for these bonus quest and streak scams
> 
> newsflash paying illegal wages on 2 rides so the third one pays a "bonus" isnt a bonus they stole from you the first 2 rides and then "bonused" you with your own money
> 
> ...


I don't know, somehow I'm making money on the streak "scams". I've had a few instances where they don't work out, glitch or third ride is a 20 minute pickup but 90+% of the time I'm able to cash in and week over week I'm able to consistently gross $30 an hour. So I get what you are saying, I won't do $3.00 trips for base rates but you make it work for you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FrenchRidah said:


> Yesterday, had 1 ride left to get $15 streak bonus, ping came in to shady apartment complex. Clicked "arrived" a bit before reaching pin and saw destination was a stop for a round trip to a place that had "420" in the name. I'm not too hot on transporting marijuana, more so waiting 20 min at a dispensary for someone as usually those have lines. I cancelled, emailed Lyft support that I did not want to possibly transport marijuana but Lyft refused to pay out my streak. Attached is my convo with support. This company truly is scum towards the drivers.
> View attachment 552373
> 
> View attachment 552375
> ...


Sorry dude. I think the guy from support has a very good point. Imagine cancelling because the approaching pax looked like they might puke. In addition to a CTB, are you going to request a cleaning fee for something you thought "might" happen?

You: "Look Mister Support, I have a dash cam video of her drunk so you must pay for the puke that never happened because I have proof I believed it might happen and I fixed the problem myself. You owe me $265!"



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Next time take the pax to destination and end it there. Explain in notes afterward you did so because it was a dispensary. BAM, last trip necessary is complete. Collect bonus!


Perfect



Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know, somehow I'm making money on the streak "scams". I've had a few instances where they don't work out, glitch or third ride is a 20 minute pickup but 90+% of the time I'm able to cash in and week over week I'm able to consistently gross $30 an hour. So I get what you are saying, I won't do $3.00 trips for base rates but you make it work for you.


There are methods to make CTB's pay off. One caveat...you can't include airport trips unless it's the third trip, the airport is in the CTB zone, and the airport has an active Rematch to give you the 4th ride.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> Lyft support don’t care what your write
> 
> recently had a guy cancel saying I wasn’t wearing a mask just so he could avoid the cancel fee. First he texts saying he’s not ready then he cancels. I contact Lyft and they respond only a violation of health safety me. They don’t even consider the fact the pax lied to avoid the fee. Ok
> 
> I not waste any more time fighting. Next crappy Pax I get I just cancel no mask. It’s also keeps streak alive.


This exact thing happened to me last weekend. Some people are just garbage. I was PISSED! 🤬
The best way to handle a garbage passenger during a Streak is to stall them out; force them to cancel by not responding. Tell yourself, "me or you?" They'll fold before you do.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> third ride is a 20 minute pickup


I accept these, park and wait till Switchero kicks in and gives me something under 10 mins.


----------

